# JInput jinput-dx8.dll cant find dependent libraries



## Das Brot (23. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich hab auf meinem Rechner(Win XP, 2 GHz) ein Programm geschrieben, welches man mit einem einfachen GamePad steuern kann. Dort hat die Einbindung der JInput Bilbiothek problemlos geklappt und alles hat funktioniert.

Jetzt habe ich das ganze auf meinen Uralt-Laptop (Win 2000, 300MHZ) kopiert, dort auch die Libraries eingestellt und jetzt bekomme ich beim Ausführen des Quellcodes folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Controller Env = net.java.games.input.DefaultControllerEnvironment@c51355
Loading: net.java.games.input.DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\bin\jinput-dx8.dll: Can't find dependent libraries
    at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1803)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1720)
    at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
    at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1028)
    at net.java.games.input.DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin$1.run(DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin.java:75)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at net.java.games.input.DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin.loadLibrary(DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin.java:67)
    at net.java.games.input.DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin.<clinit>(DirectInputEnvironmentPlugin.java:107)
    at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
    at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
    at net.java.games.input.DefaultControllerEnvironment.getControllers(DefaultControllerEnvironment.java:156)
    at Steuerung.initialisiereController(Kran.java:139)
    at Steuerung.<init>(Kran.java:57)
    at Kran.main(Kran.java:15)
```

Woran kann das liegen? Dass Win 2000 mit meinem GamePad nicht zurechtkommt? Ich habe den gleichen JDK auf die gleiche weise eingerichtet wie auf meinem Rechner. Keine Ahnung warum mein Laptop jetzt damit probleme hat. 

mfg Brot


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mai 2010)

Die DLL benötigt für die Ausführung andere DLLs. Falls du Visual Studio installiert hast, kannst du dir mit sowas wie
dumpbin /DEPENDENTS jinput-dx8.dll
ansehen, welche das sind. Dem Namen nach (dx8) benötigt diese Bibliothek aber vermutlich(!!!) wohl eine Installation von DirectX 8 oder höher...


----------



## Das Brot (23. Mai 2010)

ok direct x 8


der treiber für das gamepad wollte den auch, aber er hat auch ohne treiber funktioniert, ich setzt mich gleich dran, melde mich dann

danke,

mfg Brot


----------



## Das Brot (23. Mai 2010)

ok, lag am direct x, jetzt klappts, danke


mfg Brot


----------

